# Spiele Empfehlung: Polarity



## Worrel (5. Mai 2015)

Diese Woche im Angebot bei Steam: Polarity - für schlappe 0,19 Euro 

Der Inhalt ist ähnlich wie Portal: Kisten auf Schalter stellen, Sprungflächen aktivieren, Gitter durchqueren (Es gibt 2 Modi: Blau und Rot, mit denen man entsprechende Böden, Gitter & Co durchqueren kann oder eben nicht. Ziel ist es wie in Portal den Level Ausgang zu erreichen.


----------

